# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  KFC: Thứ Ba Đặc Biệt Giảm 30%

## hangnt

*Tin vui cho các bạn hâm mộ món Gà Rán KFC. Chương trình Thứ Ba Đặc Biệt nay đã trở lại rất hoành tráng.* 


Đây là cơ hội để các bạn nhận được ưu đãi 30% khi mua các loại Gà Rán (Gà Giòn Cay và Gà Truyền Thống). Hơn thế nữa KFC còn có thêm 03 phần ăn với giá chỉ từ 42.000 đồng, giá này đã được giảm hơn 30%. Quá đã phải không các bạn.

Chương trình này áp dụng tại tất cả các nhà hàng KFC trên toàn quốc vào thứ Ba hàng tuần từ 15-05-2012 đến 26-06-2012. Không áp dụng cho dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi, đơn hàng lớn (trị giá từ 500.000 đồng trở lên), thẻ giảm giá và các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

----------


## dongdat

Tuyệt lâu rồi cũng chưa ăn gà kfc
Lần này rủ bạn làm 1 trận ra trò mới được

----------

